# Off to an agility show and go!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

As luck would have it, I have this Sunday off work (for the holiday) and they're holding an agility show and go in a park just 15 mins from my house! WOOHOO! The Flying Quizini are off and running... with some jumping and weaving thrown in for good measure! 

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have FUN! Is someone going to video your runs? Wish we had stuff like that around here, guess that's the hazards of living in a small town (800 people).

Enjoy your day!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Have fun!!! 
E


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a ball with your boy!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Easter Stephanie and Quiz!!!!!!! Have a clean run today and bring home some Easter joy! Wish we had agility trials 15 minutes from the house...the closest one is about 35 to 40 minutes depending on the traffic! Good luck! Quiz will be your Easter bunny!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Now steph you really have to get a picture of quiz running the course with his easter bunney ears on.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I'm very jealous  Have fun!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Have fun and come back with the results and I hope some pictures!.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Both of you have fun! Happy Easter to you & your family!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Stephanie,
How'd the show and go at the park go?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Steph....how did it go???? We'd like to know!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi All,

We had fun. There were way more people there than I was expecting, being a holiday and all. We did 3 runs of standard and 3 runs of jumpers and I got lots of great startline training in. For one of the runs, I did a 3 obstacle lead-out and then worked utility signals! Blew his mind, but that was my objective: to make him think that an agility startline set up doesn't ALWAYS mean you'll be released to take the first obstacle. We did signals, I went back, we played tug and left the ring. It was a GREAT training opportunity.

I forgot my video camera, but there was a photographer there, so I'll check her site in a few days and see if she got any good pics.

Thanks for asking about it!

-S


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow- sounds like so much fun- I can't wait... Our first pre-agility class begins this Sunday.
I hope Simon likes it- but he has so much fun running and jumping that I can't IMAGINE him not having a blast!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We had fun. There were way more people there than I was expecting, being a holiday and all. We did 3 runs of standard and 3 runs of jumpers and I got lots of great startline training in. For one of the runs, I did a 3 obstacle lead-out and then worked utility signals! Blew his mind, but that was my objective: to make him think that an agility startline set up doesn't ALWAYS mean you'll be released to take the first obstacle. We did signals, I went back, we played tug and left the ring. It was a GREAT training opportunity.
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun Steph! Congrats to you and Quiz...you guys have a BIG future ahead of you! =] Good luck! And I can't wait to see pics!


----------

